# MGI Photosuite



## tom

I'm trying to locate Photosuite 8.05. I need to download/purchase it. If you know where I can get this program please let me know.


----------



## Praetor

If you're referring to MGI PhotoSuite 8.5, MGI was bought out by Roxio and I think the project was "put on hold". There's a (p)review of MGI's PhotoSuite 8.5 here, if you can read Russian: http://pcmagazine.ru/archive/9805/059813.asp

As for the lateste MGI/Roxio Photosuite, http://www.roxio.com/en/products/photosuite/purchase_options.jhtml


----------



## Lorand

It seems that the MGI PhotoSuite 8.5 is a very old version. After Roxio purchased MGI, the Photosuite version numbers were resetted (the latest version is 7).


----------



## Praetor

Oooooooooh i see i see that would make some sense.... silly Roxio  (and to think i'd coop there )


----------



## Lorand

> silly Roxio


The idea was probably synchronizing version numbers within different Roxio products.


----------



## Praetor

Still....silly roxio  A more marketable technique would be to "come out with a totally new product line"


----------



## Lorand

Yeah, they could at least change the name of that program for avoiding such problems. What will happen at the next major revision of it? Would they skip the number 8?


----------

